# driver pour clé WIFI Zydas WLAN 802.11b/g ???



## sebzeone (25 Août 2007)

bonsoir!!!
Je galère actuellement pour trouver un :*
driver pour la clé WIFI Zydas WLAN 802.11b/g pour Mac ??*
Ou pourrai-je en trouver un qui fonctionne ?
merci.
a+:sleep:


----------



## hippo sulfite (25 Août 2007)

sebzeone a dit:


> bonsoir!!!
> Je galère actuellement pour trouver un :*
> driver pour la clé WIFI Zydas WLAN 802.11b/g pour Mac ??*
> Ou pourrai-je en trouver un qui fonctionne ?
> ...



Bonjour, serait-ce la clé fournie avec la Live Box ?


----------



## jack95 (15 Décembre 2007)

si tu es toujours en rade, j'ai la solution, après qques mois de galère.
Comme c'est un peu long, dis-moi si tu veux que je t'explique ...


----------



## razika (16 Décembre 2007)

je vien de me procurer une clé wifi wlan aussi et je n'arrive pas à trouver un driver pour pouvoir l'utiliser. J'ai vu que tu avais trouver le moyen et j'aurais bien besoin d'une explication. Tu peux m'indiquer la voie à suivre?
Merci d'avance.​


----------

